# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Անդրեյ Տարկովսկի (Андрей Тарковский)

## erexa

Անդրեյ Տարկովսկին, (Андрей Арсеньевич Тарковский) եղել է, ռուս  ժողովրդական արտիստ, ռեժիսոր և սցենարիստ։ Նա ծնվել է, 1932 թ. ապրիլի 4-ին,  :Smile:  Կադիյսկիի շրջանում: Անդրեյ Տարկովսկին ծնվել է բանաստեղծ և թարգմանիչ Արսենի Տարկովսկու ընտանիքում։ Մանկությունն անցել է Յուրևեց քաղաքում։ Այնուհետև ընտանիքը տեղափոխվել է Մոսկվա, որտեղ հաճախել է միջնակարգ դպրոց։ Հայրենական պատերազմի պատճառով մոր հետ վերադարձել է հայրենի գյուղ, հայրը մեկնել է ռազմաճակատ։ 1943 թվականին ընտանիքը վերստին մեկնել է Մոսկվա։

1951–1952 թվականներին սովորել է Մոսկվայի արևելագիտության ինստիտուտի արաբագիտական բաժնում։ 1952–1953 թվականներին աշխատել է Գունավոր մետաղների և ոսկու համառուսական գիտահետազոտական ինստիտուտում և երկրաբանական խմբերում։ 1960 թվականին ավարտել է Մոսկվայի կինեմատոգրաֆիայի ինստիտուտի ռեժիսորական ֆակուլտետը. աշակերտել է կինոռեժիսոր Միխայիլ Ռոմին։

Տարկովսկու առաջին կինոնկարը «Մարդասպաններ» (1956, ըստ Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյի) կարճամետրաժ ֆիլմն է։ Նրա դիպլոմային աշխատանքը՝ «Գլանվակ և ջութակ» կարճամետրաժ կինոնկարը (1960), 1961 թվականին Նյու Յորքի ուսանողական ֆիլմերի փառատոնում արժանացել է Գլխավոր մրցանակի։

1962 թվականից աշխատել է Մոսֆիլմ կինոստուդիայում։ Նա «Անտարկտիդա` հեռավոր երկիր» (1959), «Հազարից՝ մեկ հնարավորություն» (1968), «Զգուշացի՜ր, օձեր են» (1979) ֆիլմերի սցենարների հեղինակ և համահեղինակ է։ Նկարահանվել է «Ես 20 տարեկան եմ», (1965), «Սերգեյ Լազո» (1967) ֆիլմերում։ Որպես ռեժիսոր՝ Տարկովսկին համաշխարհային ճանաչման է արժանացել «Իվանի մանկությունը» (1962) լիամետրաժ կինոնկարով, որն արժանացել է բազմաթիվ հեղինակավոր մրցանակների (Վենետիկի միջազգային կինոփառատոնի «Սբ Մարկոսի ոսկե առյուծ» և այլն)։ Հետագայում Տարկովսկու բոլոր ֆիլմերը դարձել են երկրի մշակութային կյանքի նշանավոր իրադարձություններ՝ էապես ազդելով հասարակության հոգևոր զարգացման վրա։ Նրա «Անդրեյ Ռուբլյով» կինոնկարը (1971) ներառվել է կինոյի պատմության 100 լավագույն ֆիլմերի ցանկում։

Ռեժիսորի ստեղծագործության մեջ առավել նշանակալի են «Սոլյարիս» (1972, ըստ Ստանիսլավ Լեմի) և «Ստալկեր» (1979, ըստ Արկադի և Բորիս Ստրուգացկիների) կինոնկարները, որտեղ Տարկովսկին փիլիսոփայորեն վերաիմաստավորել է գրական հիմքերը՝ տալով դրանց նոր հնչողություն։ «Հայելի» (1974) ինքնակենսագրական ֆիլմում արտացոլված են մանկության բազում տպավորություններ (հոր հեռանալն ընտանիքից, կենցաղային դժվարությունները, շրջափակումը Երկրորդ աշխարհամարտի (1939–1945) ժամանակ, միայնակ մոր կերպարը)։

Մեջբերումներ Անդրեյ Տարկովսկուց 

Ես չէի կարողանա ապրել, եթե իմանայի իմ կյանքի մասին ամեն ինչ։ Հավանաբար, կյանքը կորցնում է իր իմաստը, եթե իմանում ես՝ ինչպես այն կավարտվի։ Ես, իհարկե, նկատի ունեմ սեփական ճակատագիրը։ Այս իրողության մեջ կա ինչ-որ անհավանական, մարդկային կարողություններից վեր մեծահոգությունն ինչ-որ մեկի, ում առաջ մարդն իրեն մանուկ, անպաշտպան և միաժամանակ պաշտպանված է զգում։ Այս ամենը նրա համար է, որ մեր գիտելիքները լինեն ոչ լիարժեք, որպեսզի չխեղենք անսահմանությունը, որպեսզի հույս ունենանք։

Չիմացությունը վեհաշուք է, գիտելիքը՝ գռեհիկ:

Անդրեյ Տարկովսկին մահացել է, 1986 թ-ի դեկտեմբերի 29-ին, Փարիզում:

----------

CactuSoul (15.04.2021), Աթեիստ (05.04.2021)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Վերջերս վերջապես կարողացավ նայել «Ստալկերը», ու ենթադրում եմ սկզբնաղբյուրին պտի ծանոթ լինեի, հասկանալու համար։
Կամ կարող ա էնքան էի լսել, կարդացել, որ շատ բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեի։
Արդյունքում խիստ հիասթափված էի, ու էլ «Սոլյարիսը» չեմ նայի, պարզապես կհամարեմ, որ դա շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա։

----------


## Fragile

> Վերջերս վերջապես կարողացավ նայել «Ստալկերը», ու ենթադրում եմ սկզբնաղբյուրին պտի ծանոթ լինեի, հասկանալու համար։
> Կամ կարող ա էնքան էի լսել, կարդացել, որ շատ բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեի։
> Արդյունքում խիստ հիասթափված էի, ու էլ «Սոլյարիսը» չեմ նայի, պարզապես կհամարեմ, որ դա շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա։


մեկը մյուսին մի կապեք բայց: Լավ կլիներ՝ սկզբում Սոլյարիսը նայեիք, այնուհետև՝ Ստալկերը: Առաջինը՝ ձեռագրին ու հայացքներին ծանութացում որպես:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Վերջերս վերջապես կարողացավ նայել «Ստալկերը», ու ենթադրում եմ սկզբնաղբյուրին պտի ծանոթ լինեի, հասկանալու համար։
> Կամ կարող ա էնքան էի լսել, կարդացել, որ շատ բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեի։
> Արդյունքում խիստ հիասթափված էի, ու էլ «Սոլյարիսը» չեմ նայի, պարզապես կհամարեմ, որ դա շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա։


Ես վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր մտքի հանդիպեցի, որ ինչքան ադապտացիան մոտ է սկզբնաղբյուրին, այնքան ավելի անհրաժեշտ է վերջինս կարդացած լինել։ Գուցե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերի համար է ճիշտ պնդում, բայց տրամաբանություն մեջը հաստատ կա։

----------


## Շինարար

Հեչ չլինի ֆիլմի վերջում Ալիսա Ֆրեյնդլիխի փայլուն մենախոսության համար արժե նայել Ստալկերը։ Դերասանուհուն շատ եմ հավանում։ Ոչ մի բան չանի էլ, ուղղակի նստած լինի` կուզեմ իրեն նայեմ, ուր մնաց թե երբ էկրանից ինձ համար մենախոսություն ա ասում։ Գրական հիմքը կարդալ պետք չի, որովհետեւ էս դեպքում ստեղծագործության էկրանավորում չի, այլ ընդամենը գրական հիմք։ Էդ էր մնացել Տարկովսկին ֆիլմ նկսրեր, որտեղ գրական հիմքը իր ռեժիսուրայից կարևոր լիներ։ Ես դժվար եմ նայում իրան, երկար ֆիլմ չեմ սիրում, ժամուկեսից հոգնում եմ։ Չգիտես ինչու ֆիլմերը ընդունված ա մի նստելով նայել, իսկ վեպերը կարող ենք կտոր֊կտոր կարդալ։ Դրա համար Տարկովսկու ֆիլմերը տարին մեկն եմ նայում, զուտ մի տեսակ որպես կիրթ մարդու համարում ունեցող ինձ պարտավորված ոնց որ զգամ։ Ինձ ամենահետաքրքիրը Անդրեյ Ռուբլյովն ա, որովհետև իմ գիտական հետաքրքրությունների հետ ա սերտ առնչվում։ Բայց բացի եթե գիտական աշխատանքի համար, հղումներ հստակեցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ լինի, դժվար երկրորդ անգամ նայեմ։ Ինձ համար շատ ա երկար։

----------

erexa (06.04.2021), Sambitbaba (08.04.2021), Աթեիստ (06.04.2021), Բարեկամ (06.04.2021)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ես վերջերս մի հետաքրքիր մտքի հանդիպեցի, որ ինչքան ադապտացիան մոտ է սկզբնաղբյուրին, այնքան ավելի անհրաժեշտ է վերջինս կարդացած լինել։ Գուցե ոչ բոլոր դեպքերի համար է ճիշտ պնդում, բայց տրամաբանություն մեջը հաստատ կա։


Ես սկզբում ֆիմն եմ նայել, ու հետո (շատ հետո) գիրքը կարդացել։ Երկուսից էլ տպավորված էի, բայց տարբեր կերպ։ Կարդալիս՝ ուրիշ պատկերներ էին, քան ֆիլմում, ինչից, սակայն, ֆիլմը չէր դադարում տպավորիչ լինել։

----------


## Արէա

> Վերջերս վերջապես կարողացավ նայել «Ստալկերը», ու ենթադրում եմ սկզբնաղբյուրին պտի ծանոթ լինեի, հասկանալու համար։
> Կամ կարող ա էնքան էի լսել, կարդացել, որ շատ բարձր սպասելիքներ ունեի։
> Արդյունքում խիստ հիասթափված էի, ու էլ «Սոլյարիսը» չեմ նայի, պարզապես կհամարեմ, որ դա շատ լավ ֆիլմ ա։


Ճամփեզրի խնջույքը կարդացած լինեիր՝ հիասթափությունդ ավելի մեծ էր լինելու։
Պատկերացրու Լուկասը «Աստղային պատերազմները» Չուբակկայի հոգեկան տառապանքների մասին նկարած լիներ:

----------

Աթեիստ (06.04.2021)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Ա-Ա-Ա Անդրեյ Տարկովսկի, դու  գիտե՞ս գոնե Տարկովսկին․․․․ բլին․․․մադըֆաքը․․․․
Մեր հասարակության գերինտելեկտուալ մասայի սինվոլներից մեկը, բայց անկեղծ շատա բացում։  Տարկովսկուց երեք կինո եմ նայել, Ստալկերը, Հայելին ու Ինքնազոհաբերությունը(եթե չեմ սխալվում սնեց էր) ։ 
Պիկնիկը կարդացել եմ, բայց առանձնապես չի տպավորել, Ստալկերը տենց վատը չէր, մեր գյուղի տան հտեևում գործարան ունեինք մի վեց հեկտար տարածքով, գարնանը շատ փարթամ էր բուսականությունը ու անձրևային սեզոնին դառնում էր դրախտ, հետն էլ էդ լքված շենքերը շատ կայֆ տեսք էին տալիս։ Ստալկերը նայելուց լռիվ էդ զգացողություններն էին մոտս, էդ մեր գործարանի շենքի հետ կապված մեր մանկական երևակայությունները։ Դրա համար էս կինոյի դեմ բան չունեմ, չնայած ահավոր քնեցնող էր։ Մյուս երկու կինոն դիմիդրոլ էին, ինչ որ սիրուն խոսքեր կային, մեկ էլ մի երկու սիրուն կադր ու վաբշե չեմ հասկանում խի՞ են սենց էս մարդուն ֆետիշացնում։ 
Սոլարիսը չեմ նայել, բայց գիրքը կարդացել եմ ու շատ եմ հավանել ու հավանել եմ, ոչ թե էդ գիտաֆանտաստիկ տինդիրիտները, այլ էդ գլխավոր հերոսի ու էդ աղջկա կլոնի հարաբերություները։ Այ էս կինոն ահագին հետաքրքիրա իմ համար։
Եթե մի օր Տարկովսկուն փառաբանող մեկին կգտնեք, մի երկու հարց տվեք իրա կինոներից ու եթե դնի ասի ռեժիսուրա, օպերատորական աշխատանք ու տենց անկապ բաներ, էլ բարև չտաք։
Վաբշե 20-րդ դարի էդ հնչեղ անունոց ռեժիսորներից բան չջոգեցինք, էդ գերինտելեկտուալ մասայի ազդեցության տակ մարդ կարա տարվի առանց հասկանալ, բայց դե եսիմ։
Ասենք Ֆելինիից մի կինո եմ նայել ու էլ վաբշե ցանկություն չկա, Պազոլինիից էն Սալոն եմ նայել, զզվելի կինո էր։ Այ Բերգամին Պերսոնան շատա դզել, որովհետև միջի դերասանուհիները շատ շքեղ էին, նույն դերասանուհիներով մի ուրիշ կինո էլ եմ նայել ու էլի դզեց։ Հիմնականում հավանեցի կնոջ գեղեցկությունը տենց ընտիր ներկայացնելու համար։ Էդքան շատ չէին բաց տեսարանները, բայց էնքան ձգող էին իրանք ու իրանց փոխհարաբերությունները։
Ես այսքանը

----------

Աթեիստ (06.04.2021)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Հեչ չլինի ֆիլմի վերջում Ալիսա Ֆրեյնդլիխի փայլուն մենախոսության համար արժե նայել Ստալկերը։ Դերասանուհուն շատ եմ հավանում։ Ոչ մի բան չանի էլ, ուղղակի նստած լինի` կուզեմ իրեն նայեմ, ուր մնաց թե երբ էկրանից ինձ համար մենախոսություն ա ասում։ Գրական հիմքը կարդալ պետք չի, որովհետեւ էս դեպքում ստեղծագործության էկրանավորում չի, այլ ընդամենը գրական հիմք։ Էդ էր մնացել Տարկովսկին ֆիլմ նկսրեր, որտեղ գրական հիմքը իր ռեժիսուրայից կարևոր լիներ։ Ես դժվար եմ նայում իրան, երկար ֆիլմ չեմ սիրում, ժամուկեսից հոգնում եմ։ Չգիտես ինչու ֆիլմերը ընդունված ա մի նստելով նայել, իսկ վեպերը կարող ենք կտոր֊կտոր կարդալ։ Դրա համար *Տարկովսկու ֆիլմերը տարին մեկն եմ նայում, զուտ մի տեսակ որպես կիրթ մարդու համարում ունեցող ինձ պարտավորված ոնց որ զգամ։* Ինձ ամենահետաքրքիրը Անդրեյ Ռուբլյովն ա, որովհետև իմ գիտական հետաքրքրությունների հետ ա սերտ առնչվում։ Բայց բացի եթե գիտական աշխատանքի համար, հղումներ հստակեցնելու համար անհրաժեշտ լինի, դժվար երկրորդ անգամ նայեմ։ Ինձ համար շատ ա երկար։


Այ ամենը ինչ պետք է իմանալ Տարկովսկու մասին

----------

Աթեիստ (06.04.2021)

----------


## erexa

Ինձ համար, Անդրեյ Տարկովսկու ֆիլմերը ինչ-որ ձգողական ուժ ունեն, ինչքան նայում եմ, հա ուզում եմ, նայել:  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կներեք, ես շփոթել էի։
Սոլյարիսն էի նայել ։)

Սաղ նայելու ընթացքում նեղվում էի դերասանների արհեստական խաղից։ Իրանք ֆիլմում թատրոն էին խաղում։ Ու լիքը ահավոր անիմաստ ձգած տեսարաններ կային, որոնք առանց էդ էլ երկար ֆիլմը դարձնում էին տաղտկալի։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ճամփեզրի խնջույքը կարդացած լինեիր՝ հիասթափությունդ ավելի մեծ էր լինելու։
> Պատկերացրու Լուկասը «Աստղային պատերազմները» Չուբակկայի հոգեկան տառապանքների մասին նկարած լիներ:


«Աստղային պատերազմները» չեմ նայել, չեմ նայում, Չուբակկային շատ հեռվից գիտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

> Կներեք, ես շփոթել էի։
> Սոլյարիսն էի նայել ։)


Սոլյարիսի դեպքում գոնե վեպն էլ ա էքզիստենցիալ տվայտանքների մեջ )

«Խնջույք ճամփեզրինը» արկածային գիտաֆանտաստիկա ա, որի հիմնական թեման տարբեր բանական քաղաքակրթությունների փոխադարձ ընկալման դժվարության, համակեցության անհնարինության խնդիրն ա։ Կինոն բացարձակ կապ չունի սրա հետ։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> մեկը մյուսին մի կապեք բայց: Լավ կլիներ՝ սկզբում Սոլյարիսը նայեիք, այնուհետև՝ Ստալկերը: Առաջինը՝ ձեռագրին ու հայացքներին ծանութացում որպես:


"Անդրեյ Ռուբլյովը փոքր-ինչ թեմայից դուրս է, բայց ավելի լավ կլիներ նրանից սկսել։ Իսկ Սոլյարիսից հետո՝ Հայելին, հետո նոր Ստալկերը...

Բայց էդ ամենից առաջ ավելի լավ է Նռան Գույնը նայել։ :Smile:

----------

erexa (08.04.2021), Fragile (09.04.2021), Շինարար (08.04.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ինձ ամենահետաքրքիրը Անդրեյ Ռուբլյովն ա,


Ես էլ ամենաշատը հենց դա եմ սիրում։ Մնացածը որ նայում եմ, սկսում եմ մտածել, թե Թարաջանովին  նախանձելուց է նկարել... :Smile:

----------

Շինարար (08.04.2021)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կներեք, ես շփոթել էի։
> Սոլյարիսն էի նայել ։)


 :LOL:  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Լավ էր... Զատո էսքան շուխուռ գցեցիր... :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես էլ ամենաշատը հենց դա եմ սիրում։ Մնացածը որ նայում եմ, սկսում եմ մտածել, թե Թարաջանովին  նախանձելուց է նկարել...


Անդրեյ Ռուբլյովը հզոր գործ ա ու նաև հարմար կտոր-կտոր նայելու։ Ես միանգամից եմ նայել չնայած կինոթատրոնում։  Մի շաբաթ էր քննարկում էի մարդկանց հետ։ Ինձ համար սա ա չափանիշ, որ գործը նայելուց հետո մնում ա քեզ հետ` թեկուզ դժվար ես նայել, երկար էր, բայց լիքը նյութ ա տվել` մտածելու, վերաիմաստավորելու` ինքդ քեզ, քո հարաբերությունները միջավայրի հետ և ոչ թե օպերատորի աշխատանքը կամ տեսարանները։ Օպերատորի աշխատանքն էլ կարելի ա քննարկել, եթե բովանդակային արժեք ունի լրացուցիչ` կոնկրետ ինձ համար եմ ասում։  Սիրուն ա` լավ, բայց եթե էդ սիրունը նաև լրացուցիչ իմաստ ա հաղորդում` տխրության, ուրախության, իմաստալիության, անիմաստության, անելանելիության կամ հույսի, էդ ժամանակ ա, որ գործը ստիպում ա մտածել ու մխրճվում ա ուղեղումդ։ Ուղղակի էլի եմ ասում, հավանականությունը քիչ ա, որ վերանայեմ։

----------

erexa (08.04.2021), Sambitbaba (09.04.2021), Աթեիստ (08.04.2021)

----------

